# Sugar tong splint



## Vicki

When a sugar tong splint in applied to the upper extremity do you code a short arm or long arm splint?


----------



## mbort

Vicki said:


> When a sugar tong splint in applied to the upper extremity do you code a short arm or long arm splint?



you would need to verify what part of the upper extremity. 

Mary, CPC, COSC


----------



## Vicki

The sugar tong would immobilize both the wrist and the elbow.  CPT 29105 says shoulder to hand, 29125 says forearm to hand.  The sugar tong is below the shoulder but above the forearm.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## mbort

Vicki said:


> The sugar tong would immobilize both the wrist and the elbow.  CPT 29105 says shoulder to hand, 29125 says forearm to hand.  The sugar tong is below the shoulder but above the forearm.
> 
> Thank you for your help.



long arm,  since it extends from upper arm to lower arm (very seldon do long arm casts actually go all the way up to the shoulder)


----------



## TMADDOX

*Bilateral short arm splint and thumb spica*

Can you code bilateral short arm splints and unilateral thumb spica?


----------

